

Show HN: Terra, a JS framework for cellular automata and biological simulations - rileyjshaw
http://rileyjshaw.com/terra/

======
ttty
I intent to use this on my planets in my game:
[http://54.77.31.219/](http://54.77.31.219/) looking for this kind of stuff
for some time. glad it appeared on hn (: thanks

~~~
rileyjshaw
Very cool! Let me know when you include it and I'll add a link to the page

~~~
ttty
Ok (: I'm still figuring out the mechanics. The only thing I don't really like
is the way it works. Is global... :/

~~~
rileyjshaw
It doesn't have to be global! Terra works as a module with most popular module
systems. For example:

    
    
      var terra = require('./terra.min.js');
    

should work in any CommonJS environment.

~~~
ttty
I mean when you register

    
    
        terra.creatureFactory.register({type: 'firstCreature'});
    

this is stored in the global `terra` variable... Would be better IMO

    
    
        var terra = new Terra();terra.creatureFactory.register({type: 'firstCreature'});

------
azeirah
I made a really simple l-systems lib if anyone is interested. If fits in the
same general vein of natural-computing.

[https://github.com/Azeirah/L-Systems](https://github.com/Azeirah/L-Systems)

------
Rhapso
this is a background in this vein I did a while ago.

[http://www.glidr.net/](http://www.glidr.net/)

It runs a lot slower than it could. Running it faster made it less appealing.
(works on mobile)

~~~
rileyjshaw
Hahah glidr, nice

------
kordless
It would be awesome if the 'examples' actually showed you how to get it going
yourself. I don't see any sample HTML anywhere, and your main page's
JavaScript is compressed.

~~~
rileyjshaw
Good point! I just added a few lines to each to make them complete; if you
include terra before running each example they should work now. Is this
better?

~~~
kordless
I opened a ticket if you are so inclined. The problem defined is that there
isn't a clear method for getting this running in a quick webpage hackup way.
It's JavaScript, so it should just 'work' when I cut and paste, as long as I'm
including a min file somewhere.

There appear to be a good number of dependencies in the terra.js file, which
isn't explained on the page. I see something called lowdash and seedrandom in
there, both of which I have never seen before and have no clue how to install.
I simply want to cut and paste the examples as they are shown and get
something working. I don't want to run a bunch of build processes for
installing a bunch of third party libraries on my machine when all I want is
to include it on a single page in my project!

Anyway, it looks really cool. Wish I could use it.

~~~
rileyjshaw
Sorry @kordless! That was just me being dumb and forgetting to push bugfixes.
It should "just work" now :)

------
johnhenry
Every so often, I sit down and begin making something like this. Then I get
distracted and I forget about it for a while. This is really awesome!

------
RobotCaleb
This is pretty cool. Thanks for sharing, rileyjshaw.

~~~
rileyjshaw
Glad you like it! Let me know if you think of any potential improvements

~~~
FranOntanaya
Do you know DarwinBots? There's plenty to take from there. I've been wishing
for years for an alife sim as flexible as DB that would run well on Linux.

~~~
Botsareus
Shameless Promo: You guys can take all you like. Just remember who you getting
it from :P

\- Paul

------
Igglyboo
Absolutely love this, Game of Life/Cellular Automaton never cease to amaze me
even with such simplistic rules.

------
possibilistic
Riley, this is beautiful. The design, docs, colors, presentation--just
fantastic. Awesome work! :)

------
josealicarte
This is awesome, lot of update via code :), thanks this can be use for my
future references

------
binocarlos
That's really cool and a whole new world to discover via code - thanks!

------
daemonk
Hey Riley, this is Damian from hackerschool. Nice work. I remember you showed
a prototype of this project on one of the thursday presentations.

~~~
rileyjshaw
Damian!! Neeraj and I were just talking about our check-ins yesterday; what
are you up to these days?

~~~
wismer
oh yous guys! When are you three gonna come back to nyc ;)

~~~
rileyjshaw
The gang's all here..

------
pokpokpok
Love it! emergent complexity, pixels, and colors! I'm working on a similar
project I want to show you if you make it to a Queens Hack Night this year :)

~~~
rileyjshaw
Cha Gheill!! If I'm back in the area I'll definitely swing by, feel free to
send me a link until then

